# Freud LU88 - Nice for table saw blade, but ...



## DaveHerron

For a miter saw or radial arm saw I'd look at a blade in the LU91 series. These blades have a negative hook angle which give you a little more control.

http://www.freudtools.com/p-20-thin-kerf-sliding-compound-miterbr-nbsp.aspx


----------



## scudderd

Dave,
Thanks for your post.
My comp mitre doesn't have the sliding feature. Is this still a good choice for non-sliding saws ?


----------



## DaveHerron

I'd mount the blade you have on the miter saw and see how you like it. If you don't have a sliding miter saw then you could run just about any blade.


----------



## scudderd

Guess I don't know enough about sliding mitre saws to understand why, but I do know I'm no expert.
I also posted the question in a forum, I think my post here is in the wrong place.
Thanks Dave, I'll give that a try.


----------



## USCJeff

While I'm no expert on the physics of the sliding miter action versus the chop action, I would think that the angle of the teeth would be a factor. The sliding action is being pushed through the width of the board, whereas the pivoting chop action is being pushed down through the board. This might make little difference, however. I'm stationary, so I couldn't say. I'm using a Dewalt stock crosscut blade on the miter as this is what it does. Works well. All mitersaws will have a degree of runout compared to a tablesaw. I use a Freud Combo TK blade on the TS for most applications. I have a plywood blade that is great, but doesn't get used unless I'm doing a ton of plywood. Good experieces with Freud. Love to try the Glue-Line blades.


----------



## DaveHerron

Negative hook blades reduce the chances of grabbing or overfeeding on radial arm and sliding miter saws. Gives you more control.


----------



## jimc

After carefully reading Scott Spencer's comparison table of table saw blades on Sawmill Creek, I decided to purchase this blade. He wasn't exaggerating when he rated this Freud LU88R010 blade as one of the best, if not the best, combination blade. Yes, I know, this is a crosscut blade but it does a superb job of ripping reasonably thin stock (I was trimming up a board and ripped a piece off that is less than 1/32" and smooth as anyone could ask). The crosscuts are beyond anything I have experienced - I've used it on 3/4 oak, 1/2 elm, walnut, cherry, maple - all without blade marks or burning and a surface that is truly smooth. Feeding the stock is like pushing a hot knife through butter. If I were going to have an exposed end grain result of a cross cut, I might sand with no less than 220 grit sandpaper but that probably wouldn't improve it any. I'm very pleased and thankful that I chose this blade over other more expensive ones. I can't imagine how another blade could be any better!

JimC


----------



## Vincent

I use one in my DW713 with good results. I think negative hook is needed for a slider but is overkill or a non-slider.


----------

